# Suggestion for the next WC



## Rama (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey there guys,

After watching Vancouver all week I noticed they played the national anthem of the Olympic champion. (Obvious duh!)
So I was thinkin', wouldn't it be awesome to have *your* national anthem being played when you are on the podium?

Yip.


----------



## Toad (Feb 25, 2010)

Rama said:


> Hey there guys,
> 
> After watching Vancouver all week I noticed they played the national anthem of the Olympic champion. (Obvious duh!)
> So I was thinkin', wouldn't it be awesome to have *your* national anthem being played when you are on the podium?
> ...



Yes I think it would be nice. It'd require quite a few anthems to be gathered though...


----------



## ianini (Feb 25, 2010)

That would be awesome, if I had a podium finish.


----------



## Dene (Feb 25, 2010)

Not really. I don't know about everyone else, but I do NOT represent my country when I cube.


----------



## shelley (Feb 25, 2010)

I suppose it beats the Disco Boys. Over and over and over.


----------



## joey (Feb 25, 2010)

I like the Dutch National anthem.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 25, 2010)

Dene said:


> Not really. I don't know about everyone else, but I do NOT represent my country when I cube.


+1

Though I wouldn't mind, particularly when it's for others, and I myself won't get on podiums anyway.


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 25, 2010)

Just let the winner pick the song. Then it can be their anthem, or the disco boys.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 25, 2010)

No, a bad idea in my opinion. And when does discussion start about the location of next WC?


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 25, 2010)

I think patriotism is irrational.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Feb 25, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I think patriotism is irrational.



Well, a bunch of people are at least somewhat proud of the country they live in...


----------



## tim (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh, please not.
1.) I (like many others) don't give a **** about countries.
2.) I can imagine those narrow-minded patriots complaining about people making stupid things while their national anthem is being played.

I don't mind choosing a song though .


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 25, 2010)

tim said:


> I don't mind choosing a song though .



You get disco boys or national anthem. You decide


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 25, 2010)

Cubing concerto with all sorts of different sounding cubes>National Anthem


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 25, 2010)

I say the 2nd, & 3rd place finishers have to hum loudly when the 1st place winner is getting onto the podium (ofcourse, they don't have to be humming the same song.)

Dene, do you live in New Zealend or the US? I've been really confused about this.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 25, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Dene, do you live in New Zealend or the US? I've been really confused about this.



No, he's Filipino.





He lives New Zealand


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Feb 25, 2010)

I think it sounds cool.


----------



## Dene (Feb 25, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Dene, do you live in New Zealend or the US? I've been really confused about this.



The correct answer is yes.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 25, 2010)

Dene said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Dene, do you live in New Zealend or the US? I've been really confused about this.
> ...



 ROFL LOL


I do NOT want to represent my country.
I think the cubers here in Korea are all stupid. (No offence to the koreans on these forums. I meant the people who have NO interest in international cubing sites like these forums.)

So i would just like another song if at all.


----------



## Lars Petrus (Feb 25, 2010)

My least favorite thing about the Olympics is how country centric it is. Some poor Japanese girl had to switch to Russian citizenship just so she can figure skate with a Russian. Why can't just any two people pair up and compete??

Also, I have dual citizenship, and it would take too long to play both anthems for every event when I sweep 2011.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 25, 2010)

I know I won't win anything at Worlds, but I wouldn't want the USA's national anthem to be played if I make a podium, for two reasons:
- I don't like my country too much, or identify with it at all, and if it was convenient I would move to a better one.
- It's not the US which made the podium but me. It makes sense in the Olympics because people are chosen as the best of their country, and trained by the best coach, and paid for by that country, etc. to represent the country. But I (and most cubers, I think) have done this for fun and by myself, and my country hasn't helped my cubing at all, so the country doesn't deserve any credit if I do well, only I do.

So I don't really like the idea of doing this for everyone. I would, however, be open to the idea of everyone being able to choose a short song clip they want played at the awards ceremony if they win something. It could be cool and lend an air of personality to it. Some people could choose their country's national anthem, if they really want, but you could really put any non-offensive song there, whatever you enjoy or feel represents you.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 25, 2010)

When I win WC 2011, I want Beyonce's "If I were a boy" playing in the background.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 25, 2010)

I love my country so why not if *Indonesia Raya *at WC 2011 for multi bld ?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 25, 2010)

shelley said:


> I suppose it beats the Disco Boys. Over and over and over.



When you are on the podium, suddenly Disco Boys doesn't seem that bad.  

I think it is the last think you care about when you are on the podium at the World Championship, however chossing a song sounds good. Although it might be just one more pain in the ass for the organizers.

As for the national thing, I don't feel like I'm representing my country. We are all cubers, no matter which country are you from. (By the way, our anthem is sad. )


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 25, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose it beats the Disco Boys. Over and over and over.
> ...




Indeed and no more asking about your nationality when you do registration at competition and no more nationality in your WCA ID .


----------



## Sin-H (Feb 25, 2010)

qqwref said:


> - It's not the US which made the podium but me. It makes sense in the Olympics because people are chosen as the best of their country, and trained by the best coach, and paid for by that country, etc. to represent the country. But I (and most cubers, I think) have done this for fun and by myself, and my country hasn't helped my cubing at all, so the country doesn't deserve any credit if I do well, only I do.


that is a really good point. I would still want to hear my anthem. I don't really like my country when it comes to politics and such. In that respect, I'm like a... Thomas Bernhard, as Martin Mairhofer puts it. BUT: hm... what argument can I find... dulce et decorum est pro patria mori? wtf? anyway, I love my country in general. But that is not the reason I'd want to hear the anthem. It's just that the thought of "international sports event winners hearing their anthem" is stuck in my head. That's the way it should be.

Nonetheless, because of my quoted argument, winners choosing their song would be a much better option, simply because there are obviously too many people who don't want to be related to their country when they are cubing.

and, btw, the fact that Rama proposed this speaks for itself. Rama doesn't like the Netherlands that much...


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 25, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



No need to do that. I meant that as cubers we are all individual persons. For example at WC09 when Breandan won 3x3x3, we didn't say Scotland won, we said Breandan won. 

Gender is in the profile too but that doesn't mean we are going to rank the times for males and females separately.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 25, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > btw, the fact that Rama proposed this speaks for itself. Rama doesn't like the Netherlands that much...
> ...


----------



## Innocence (Feb 25, 2010)

Am I the only one who has a sense of patriotism/nationalism/national pride?

You have to be at least a little attached to the country you live in. Maybe it's just an Australian thing, but maybe not. I actually am proud to be Australian, and want Australia to be glorified at any time possible. Like, I'm much happier with Faz as the WR holder instead of someone from another country.


----------



## Sin-H (Feb 25, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Am I the only one who has a sense of patriotism/nationalism/national pride?
> 
> You have to be at least a little attached to the country you live in. Maybe it's just an Australian thing, but maybe not. I actually am proud to be Australian, and want Australia to be glorified at any time possible. Like, I'm much happier with Faz as the WR holder instead of someone from another country.


read my latest post, I am kind of a patriot.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 25, 2010)

Sin-H said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who has a sense of patriotism/nationalism/national pride?
> ...



Ok, maybe we shouldn't take my post completely literally then. .

Also, I guess I should factor in the fact that I really like the Australian National Anthem from a musical standpoint.

Hey Dene, give New Zealand credit where credit is due.

It really isn't such a bad country. Actually is New Zealand actually a country? Then what continent is it part of? Because AFAIK, Australia has only 1 country, and its country is itself. >.<

Although in some aspects, I don't blame you.


----------



## Dene (Feb 25, 2010)

New Zealand is a scrapheap of losers with no ambitions and no futures. This country supports butch-lesbian feminists who have no other intention than feeding those who are too lazy to get of their fat bums and work to support the large family that they should have resisted from creating in the first place. I could go on for hours. I have no tolerance for this dump.


----------



## Faz (Feb 25, 2010)

Leave to the US then Dene.  NZ seemed like a fine country to me when I was over there.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 25, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > Innocence said:
> ...


I call it Oceania, because that name was in a soccer game, and it's stuck. Oceania includes NZ, PNG Australia, and other countries in this area.

Edit:


Dene said:


> New Zealand is a scrapheap of losers with no ambitions and no futures. This country supports butch-lesbian feminists who have no other intention than feeding those who are too lazy to get of their fat bums and work to support the large family that they should have resisted from creating in the first place. I could go on for hours. I have no tolerance for this dump.


...


----------



## Innocence (Feb 25, 2010)

Dene said:


> New Zealand is a scrapheap of losers with no ambitions and no futures. This country supports butch-lesbian feminists who have no other intention than feeding those who are too lazy to get of their fat bums and work to support the large family that they should have resisted from creating in the first place. I could go on for hours. I have no tolerance for this dump.



Go live in Australia next time you delegate a comp then. Just fly over here and don't go back


----------



## KConny (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm not swedish in regard to cubing, I'm from the internets.


----------



## mazei (Feb 25, 2010)

The internet should have an anthem.

EDIT
BTW, when are discussions on venue coming up?


----------



## Innocence (Feb 25, 2010)

The internet's anthem: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mSKBgvHdoE

Anyone got a better one? This one was the best I could find quickly. 

Bye people. Sleep is good.


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 25, 2010)

Rick Roll defined the internet at one point


----------



## Jason (Feb 25, 2010)

mazei said:


> BTW, when are discussions on venue coming up?


I heard vague rumors that some would like to see the venue in Indonesia. 
That would be awesome. I'd take a couple of weeks off and visit the region


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 25, 2010)

why do you guys confuse politics with country?


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 25, 2010)

Jason said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, when are discussions on venue coming up?
> ...


I do want to organize in Bali island ( Indonesia ) , I think it will be nice to another South East Asian cuber, maybe not every cuber knows that to get a Visa to visit Europe and US is very difficult. Only if you are lucky or have a good relationship with Embassy employee(s) you can get it. Asian is a big continental in the World and not every cuber has a chance to meet other cuber(s) from Europe or US and even to meet another Asian cuber in a competition. I think we are not blind to see how competent Asian cubers at competitions and many Asian cubers wants to see Europe and US cubers, they dream to meet their favorite for real. Bali has International Airport and I bet Aussie cuber and NZ ( Dene and the gang ) also want to come .

Bali is a beautiful island so you can take your partner, husband or wife, lover , family or your neighbor to visit Bali, because if they hate cubing they can do many things just like sigh seeing the Landscape or visit attractive multi culture etc etc.They could lay on the Beach while got message and watching Sunset or do shopping handmade things from Bali people so as a cuber we can concentration to competition.No worry about food because fresh food is always 24 hours ready and it is not expensive!. Bali at night is a Heaven  

So I do hope I can arrange it and I will after May , start to calling and E-mail , it reminds me when I arranged The First Indonesian Open , every day I searched all hotels and calling and explaining about Rubiks Cube Competition to Hotels and compared the prices and etc etc and do you think I can make it happen to arrange WC 2011 in Bali ?


----------



## Erik (Feb 25, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Just let the winner pick the song. Then it can be their anthem, or the disco boys.



Like in Darts  everyone can pick their own song that'd be awesome


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 25, 2010)

All I have to say is this: I win, sexy move remix, including live dancing by me


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 25, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> All I have to say is this: I win, sexy move remix, including live dancing by me



on Stepmania or just freestyle?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 25, 2010)

Dene said:


> New Zealand is a scrapheap of losers with no ambitions and no futures. This country supports butch-lesbian feminists who have no other intention than feeding those who are too lazy to get of their fat bums and work to support the large family that they should have resisted from creating in the first place. I could go on for hours. I have no tolerance for this dump.



It sounds to me like you have no problem with your country, only the people in it. Eliminating them would solve the issue hands down. 

I feel the same way. I love my country. The Grand Canyon is awesome, Yosemite is beautiful... the people just kinda suck hard. 

seems like an easy solution to me =)


----------



## Doudou (Feb 25, 2010)

Anthem... 

Don't you people feel it very strange ? 
I mean, it's not a matter of patriotism at all. 

But I really can not imagine going to a podium and hear the french anthem. Why ? Just because, as someone said, you are not competing as a country, not even representing one (since just registering to the competition makes you competing). 

And guys, that's just cubing... JUST cubing.

And making people choosing a song would just be the most ridiculous thing ever. If you want that people take cubing seriously, such things are just not going that way. As isn't feet cubing, for instance.


----------



## Carrot (Feb 25, 2010)

I vote for sexy move remix for all the winners! =D


----------



## Rama (Feb 25, 2010)

Innocence said:


> The internet's anthem: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mSKBgvHdoE
> 
> Anyone got a better one? This one was the best I could find quickly.
> 
> Bye people. Sleep is good.



I think the Internet anthem should only contain binary language.


----------



## Dene (Feb 25, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > New Zealand is a scrapheap of losers with no ambitions and no futures. This country supports butch-lesbian feminists who have no other intention than feeding those who are too lazy to get of their fat bums and work to support the large family that they should have resisted from creating in the first place. I could go on for hours. I have no tolerance for this dump.
> ...



Well deary me what's left once the people have gone? A pretty landscape? That's of no use to me.

Crazycubemom: Bali sounds exciting! But if plans go well, I will be in the US by WC 2011. So personally I would prefer to have a Bali comp earlier  . However, I can see why WC 2011 would be a much better attraction than any random comp.


----------



## TheBB (Feb 25, 2010)

Innocence said:


> The internet's anthem: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mSKBgvHdoE
> 
> Anyone got a better one? This one was the best I could find quickly.
> 
> Bye people. Sleep is good.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOU8GIRUd_g


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 25, 2010)

Dene said:


> Crazycubemom: Bali sounds exciting! But if plans go well, I will be in the US by WC 2011. So personally I would prefer to have a Bali comp earlier  . However, I can see why WC 2011 would be a much better attraction than any random comp.



Dene,

I know how irritating it is if you are able to come, but you can't leave your school just for 3 or 4 days for WC, it happened to one cuber I know who was at WC 2007, he missed school just for 4 days, but when he got back to school he felt like catching up alot ;(. 
In my opinion WC in October its difficult for cubers on the other side of the globe and we know that more than 70% of the cubers are student, so if it is possible WC 2011 will be held during the Summer Holiday. (June, July or begin of August)
I will start with this job in May to arrange and search for the perfect location in Bali and to get contacts with a Local Government, and search for hotels, from cheap ones till 5 stars hotels. But if the competition is in the high season all plane tickets and hotels will be more expensive. About hotels I hope I can bargain  and maybe for domestic flight I will get contacts to a views of Airlines in Indonesia to have a cheap tickets for competitors, thats why from now on we have to save our money. It will be a big challenge for me but I will do that because another cuber's gonna help me too, if it not I will organize just Bali Open 2011.

Crazycubemom.


----------



## Dene (Feb 26, 2010)

The problem I have with that weekend in October is that it is the weekend before the last week of the year! I would always expect to have at least 3 assignments due, as well as compulsory labs to attend. Additionally, of course, I need to "study" for exams. The timing could only be worse if WCs happened _during_ exams


----------



## mazei (Feb 26, 2010)

When are the exams?


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 26, 2010)

Innocence said:


> The internet's anthem: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mSKBgvHdoE
> 
> Anyone got a better one? This one was the best I could find quickly.
> 
> Bye people. Sleep is good.



Nobody cares about his other songs. This is better:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cZC67wXUTs

I represent the nation of #


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't really care, but DON'T play the Australian Anthem. I think that it's so bland.


----------



## Dene (Feb 26, 2010)

mazei said:


> When are the exams?



26 October - 11 November this year.


----------



## mazei (Feb 26, 2010)

Some time in November then?


----------



## Faz (Feb 26, 2010)

But then I have exams


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> But then I have exams



That gives reason to have it in November. Sorry, but us humans want a chance to win.


----------



## mazei (Feb 26, 2010)

December?


----------



## Dene (Feb 26, 2010)

Actually, I think mid-year would be more suitable.


----------



## Boz (Feb 26, 2010)

people who read books thinks patriotism is for people who don't read books
i read books ... sometiimes


----------



## mazei (Feb 27, 2010)

Mid year it is then.

School holidays in Malaysia and Singapore is in June.


----------



## Faz (Feb 27, 2010)

mazei said:


> Mid year it is then.
> 
> School holidays in Malaysia and Singapore is in June.



Oh, I didn't know you were Ron van Bruchem?


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 27, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > Mid year it is then.
> ...



oh em jay faz like how could you not know that, like ummmm, evaraybody knows that


----------



## mazei (Feb 27, 2010)

Just saying for the consideration of the organizer.(and hoping that the date of our holidays clash with the summer holidays in the northern hemisphere, southern, I don't know if you guys have a break mid-year)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 27, 2010)

actually, have all the competitors sit on toilet seats 

otherwise it's no longer W|C


----------



## Dene (Feb 27, 2010)

mazei said:


> Just saying for the consideration of the organizer.(and hoping that the date of our holidays clash with the summer holidays in the northern hemisphere, southern, I don't know if you guys have a break mid-year)



Just as you guys have a Christmas break halfway through your school year, we also have a June/July break halfway through our school year. But as long as the competition were after exams, it wouldn't matter if it went into the start of the second semester (eg. August).


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 27, 2010)

Dene said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > Just saying for the consideration of the organizer.(and hoping that the date of our holidays clash with the summer holidays in the northern hemisphere, southern, I don't know if you guys have a break mid-year)
> ...


We don't have a Christmas break  November and December are the main holiday months in Malaysia, the equivalent? of summer holidays


----------



## mazei (Feb 27, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > mazei said:
> ...



Nor do we have summer or winter!

Well great then. More flexibility I guess.


----------

